# reformatting hard drive



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

I have a hp pavilion xf328 laptop. It is due to be returned. I need to know how I can be sure it has no unwanted files left on it. Like mp3 audio, mp4 video, or web visits. Can I reformate the drive to make sure it is clean to return?


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

NO!!!!  You do not want to reformat the C drive. If you do,you will delete everything on it including your operating system.

Try running something like Norton clean sweep.


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Interesting question

As we know formatting does NOT erase all the files from the hard drive

I have seen posts where it is recommended to run evidence eliminator first and then reformat

I would not recommend this as 

1. EE costs a lot of money and 
2. I've heard a lot of conflicting reports as to how good it is

Maybe run the free program BCWipe and then reformat ?

I look forward to seeing more suggestions in this thread

steam


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

bkdc

I don't think he *wants* to leave an o\s on it


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

yes I do want to leave windows xp home on the machine and return it like new


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

Then you DO NOT want to format the HD. Here's some sites that may have something for you:

http://www.pcworld.com/downloads/file_description/0,fid,6270,00.asp

http://www.majorgeeks.com/showfiles.php?cat=12

http://freewarearena.org/PHPNuke/modules.php?name=Downloads&d_op=search&query=


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

does anyone else agree or have other ideas. thank you


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

especially ones that do not cost 20 to 30 dollars. ouchhhh


----------



## steamwiz (Oct 4, 2002)

Hi scrtagnt420

To follow up on my previous posts - I obviously misread your post

As buckaroo and bkdc say - if you want to keep your o\s *do not reformat*

steam


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

Thumbs up for the norton clean sweep suggestion , it should do the job competently.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

Thanks you guys are great. Can you suggest best place and price for norton clen sweep?


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

My version of norton clean sweep came in Norton systemworks which can be very pricy but I have come across site that you can try for free i believe.

{Link removed, as WAREZ is against forum rules which is pirated software.}


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

thanks again


----------



## mobo (Feb 23, 2003)

You're quite welcome , good luck with that.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

I downloaded Evidence Elimanator I ran through the setup it was rather confusing. It asked to clear my microsoft outlook. Well I just did a restore on the system. It deleted a needed file. Be careful


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Why didnt you just use the restore disk to put your PC back to how it was when you first brought it home. They are provided with most brand name PC's.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

I need to make sure their are no files that could be recovered. As This is frowned upon.  I need to return computer clean except for operating system. Thanks


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Yeah..and that would do exactly that.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

thank you for all the help


----------



## p51 (Mar 21, 2002)

I agree with Tarq. Use the restore cd, if you have one, and take it back to the way it was when you originally took it out of the box.


----------



## bkdc (Apr 23, 2003)

Here is a FREE Eraser, that you are welcome to try.
Eraser


----------



## Tarq (May 12, 2002)

Thanks p51 I knew that was the easiest option. hp PC's are bound to include them.


----------



## jqll123 (Mar 29, 2003)

I too have Norton clean sweep, I also downloaded the free month trial of windows washer. I ran clean sweep and right afterwards I ran windows washer, windows washer cleaned up 4.7mb which I presume clean sweep had left. How come?


----------



## buckaroo (Mar 25, 2001)

jqll123

They're not really similar products. WindowWasher scans your system for various temp files like:

cache 
cookies 
history 
mail trash 
drop-down address bar 
auto-complete forms 
downloaded program files 
recycle bin 
registry streams 
Windows run and find history 
scan disk files 
recently viewed pictures 
locked index.dat files 
recently opened documents list 
Windows temp files folder 


.....and deletes them in mass, thus enabling you to recover lots of HD space if you don't otherwise practice good pc maintenance. It's definitely a more extensive general cleanup application than CS.

CleanSweep is an uninstaller designed to prmarily to uninstall programs and remove other targeted files. WindowWasher is not an uninstaller. CS does throw in a cleanup application, but it's more limited in it's scope than WindowWasher.

There's some overlap between the two, but whereas CS is primarily an uninstaller and WW isn't; WW does a more extensive job doing global cleanup of your pc than CS.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

I tried that but since I never saved dates. It will not work. I think I got evidence eliminator to work correctly. yhanls again


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

EE is good and does a great job. Altho the options are many and can be confusing at times. Like any new program, you have to play with it a little to get the hang of it. Don't forget to uninstall it and any logs it produces. The logs will give a whole list of what has been deleted. If this is a company laptop and a security issue you are worried about (and I get the impression that's the case), Then just looking at the EE log file will save the IT guy a whole lot of time looking around to see what was on the pc. Delete the log, don't be helpful. 

Also go into Windows\Sysbckup and delete all the *.cab files. These are backups of your registory that could be restored

After you are done I would suggest you use the find files and search for things like *.gif, *.jpg, *.doc, *.mp3 and so on. Then run EE one more time with the deep cleaning. In EE Options > Mode > Windows Mode Select "Zeros + Reverse + Random" to overwrite the now free areas of the HD. For "Repititions" select 9. Also the same for DOS Mode. This will take FOREVER, but if you are worried about someone finding what was once on the HD, this will prevent it

The last run of EE should be the end. Don't do any more searches because what you search for is recorded in the MRU section of the registry. I have never run EE with all of the full blown cleaning options and any more than 3 repitations of the overwrite so I don't have an idea of how long it will take. Depending on the HD size and the CPU speed, I would allow 12 to 24 hours. Maybe more. Let me know


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

wow thanks for the help. You have the story down and I appreciate the help. I ran EE three times and then ran the restore system cds. I hope all will be fine


----------



## NiteHawk (Mar 9, 2003)

Did you go into Options > Mode > Windows Mode Select "Zeros + Reverse + Random" to overwrite the free areas of the HD after everything waw removed with 8 or 9 reps for both windows and DOS modes? If so, how long did it take? What is your HD size and CPU speed? I used to use this on a company laptop that had a blazing speed of 266 and altho the cleaning was fairly quick the overwrite process took hours and hours.


----------



## scrtagnt420 (Jun 2, 2002)

It ws a p3 800mhz. 256 ram the whole process took about 20 minutes


----------

